# First road bike in 20 years



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

I've almost always been a mountain biker. Even as a kid I took my road bike off road and basically destroyed them. I've been riding a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR for a couple of years, and love it, but it's the only bike I have. I've been putting on some XC semi slics to ride on the road whenever the trails are too wet. Well, I'm getting tired of lugging around my 29lb mountain bike on a 40 mile ride with some hills. I get annoyed that I don't have the proper gearing to go faster on the road so I bought a new road bike. I got a Fuji Roubaix. I know it's not a high end bike, but I didn't want that. This thing feels way faster and lighter, and I actually had some fun riding it this morning. I'm getting some clipless pedals later today because I can't stand the crappy pedals that I have on there. The frame size is 61cm and it weighed 20lbs 8oz. If I find that this starts cutting into my trail time I'll upgrade a few parts to make it lighter, but for now it's perfect.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3702138309/" title="Fuji Roubaix by sixate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2444/3702138309_7202cc970e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Fuji Roubaix" /></a>

Comparison between my bikes:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3704423722/" title="Opposites by sixate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2574/3704423722_9aa8cfb120_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Opposites" /></a>


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, I'm riding a Pro model of the same bike and I am liking it a lot. Still feel like it was an incredible value for my $. It has some parts I will upgrade at some point, but as is I can't complain so far.


----------



## benarce (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. I am a trail guy but got tired of not riding when the trails were wet so I got the Roubaix RC. Great bike for the money. Haven't gone on a real ride yet, just roll around my neighborhood.

View attachment 170967


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm currently sporting the Roubaix Pro myself. Other than a few issues with the front shifting (not a huge Shimano fan) this bike is great. Only other thing is that the wheelset has a ton of room for improvement, in which I should have my new wheelset next week.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be getting new tires soon. I got 3 flats today, and that wasn't fun. I figured the tires were cheap. New seat coming tomorrow, and I put some clipless pedals on it. 

The wheels aren't great, but they're fine for now. Next year I'll upgrade the wheels. The wheels on my MTB are lighter.


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a 09 Roubaix Pro. Has anyone found that the wheels don't roll very well?
I mean there is a lot of resistance. When I ride with others they roll away from me down hills. Is the problem in the hubs or the tires? I have checked that both hubs spin smoothly and there is no clunkyness in them.
Thanks


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

Compared to my MTB it feels fast to me, but the wheels certainly aren't light, and the tires get horrible reviews. After yesterday I'll be getting new tires this weekend.

Obviously, upgrading the wheels and tires will help, but a good wheelset isn't cheap. Try a new set of tires. Ask the other people you ride with what tires they're running.


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

Only dragging this back to the top to show a pic of the bike now. I've basically upgraded the entire bike. 

Easton Circuits
Thomson Elite seatpost & stem
FSA Wing Pro Compact handlebar
SDG TI Fly C saddle 
SRAM Rival shifters, brakes, and front & rear derailleurs
SRAM Red crankset 175mm 53/39 w/ Hope BB
Vittoria Diamante Pro tires
SRAM PG 1070 chain
Shimano Ultegra 6700 11-25 cassette

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4475141980/" title="Transportation by sixate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2678/4475141980_c20a218ac0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Transportation" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4475140020/" title="100_7839 by sixate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4475140020_81f60e1571_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="100_7839" /></a>

Weight is down to 17lbs 14oz (61cm).

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4417653485/" title="Bike Weight by sixate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4417653485_8e6f5a357e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Bike Weight" /></a>


----------



## stanleyleecm (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice looking bike!


----------

